# Cable tray



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

what do you guys use to run cable tray? impact drill or ratchet?


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm not sure if our shop even has an impact tool. If they did I can see the use for cable tray.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

stryker21 said:


> what do you guys use to run cable tray? impact drill or ratchet?


Either one. 

Two lifts for 20 foot sections works well too. Especially over twenty foot up!


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rockyd said:


> Two lifts for 20 foot sections works well too. Especially over twenty foot up!


When I did it, it was 2 guys in one lift, not the most fun I've had as helper but I got the job done.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Impact.:thumbsup:


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> Impact.:thumbsup:


Don't forget the ratchet if you go battery powered.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

K2500 said:


> Don't forget the ratchet if you go battery powered.


 I always have a ratchet and end wrenches but my 18v will go most of the day on one battery.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> I always have a ratchet and end wrenches but my 18v will go most of the day on one battery.


I put a bunch together the last year or so, and I tended to use a regular open end wrench on one side, and a gear wrench on the other side.


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I put a bunch together the last year or so, and I tended to use a regular open end wrench on one side, and a gear wrench on the other side.


The tray I've run used the mushroom head fasteners. I thought it was kind of awkward to use a screwdriver and ratchet. It seems that an impact would make the task easier and faster.


----------

